# #Killstream Archive



## genericwhitemale (Dec 18, 2020)

This might be redundant given there's already a thread on the Killstream, but I'm specifically interested in archives of old #Killstream episodes, like YouTube era shit.  I haven't listened to the show in a few months but last thing I remember, his whole RSS was purged from Spotify, Zencast, Apple, etc. so he had to start anew, but even that was only went as far back as 11th August 2018 (day after the Boulder stream).  There's some shit on Bitchute, but only have of the episodes actually seem to play because no one is fucking watching them.
Basically, this thread should be dedicated to archiving all Killstream episodes, past and present, to be preserved in case more shit gets deleted.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 18, 2020)

I believe he says they're still up on the Apple store or can be found on killstream.live

EDIT: Why you'd want to watch this other than torturing yourself is beyond me.


----------



## Woyzeck (Dec 18, 2020)

I can understand archiving things with even a modicum of value, just as a historical artifact. But the Killstream has and always will be shit. Maybe some things should be forgotten.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Dec 18, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I believe he says they're still up on the Apple store or can be found on killstream.live
> 
> EDIT: Why you'd want to watch this other than torturing yourself is beyond me.


I'm a weird autist about going back and watching old vids of shit, and going down an internet drama rabbit hole that captures periods of time that have long past.
But I think one of the reasons for doing it was over the summer, I listened to a lot of those older episodes.  Specifically, I loved the ones with Dame.  In that boulder stream, Ralph said that Dame had been on before and I was curious to see that, but for some reason I couldn't find it anywhere, not even on his Bitchute.
Idk, I enjoyed a lot of those old Killstream episodes, but even beyond personal enjoyment I figured it would be relevant to preserve a lot of shit, since who knows what'll happen in the next few years if not months.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 18, 2020)

there might be some content here.

rabbi eldritch formerly palmer eldritch here.
there's some crossover episodes here.
more videos here.
here.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Dec 18, 2020)

I remember asking for that first Dame episode a few months ago.  It's so fucking hard to find that the only way I know it's real is because of a fucking imdb entry.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-1634#post-7066479


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 18, 2020)

In my local archives I have the following from Nov of 2018:


No idea why I chose to save those, but I have them.

2019:

RIP DarkV.

And 2020 I have stuff mostly from August until now since the Faith saga spurred my interest again.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 25, 2021)

Got some pay walled cawtent dug out from deep within the gunt folds. And don't worry, if little Ralphie gets them removed from Odysee, they will always been accessible through the direct lbry link. 

First show after getting out of jail: 








						Feb 2nd, 2018 - Convicted Felon Ethan Ralph Released from Jail and Returns to the Internet
					

View Feb 2nd, 2018 - Convicted Felon Ethan Ralph Released from Jail and Returns to the Internet on Odysee




					odysee.com
				



lbry://trr-live-after-jail#b

All the way back in 2015, we have Ralph showing his face via a $100 webcam he got for the Jew price of $50:








						Dec 1st, 2015 TRR Live - 8chan Drama Edition
					

Ralph shows his fat face.




					odysee.com
				



lbry://2015-12-01-TRR-Live-8chan-Drama-Edition

New Year's Eve, 2014, GamerGate Celebration!








						2014-12-31 TRR Live - GamerGate NYE Celebration
					

View 2014-12-31 TRR Live - GamerGate NYE Celebration on Odysee




					odysee.com
				



lbry://2014-12-31-TRR-Live---GamerGate-NYE-Celebration#3

Earliest show. Nov 1st, 2014. GAMERGATE!!!!!








						2014-11-01 TRR Live - GamerGate
					

View 2014-11-01 TRR Live - GamerGate on Odysee




					odysee.com
				



lbry://2014-11-01-TRR-Live---GamerGate#a

That's all... for now.


----------



## Court of the Crimson Cuck (May 25, 2021)

Anyone got the episode with StoneToss as a guest?


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 25, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Got some pay walled cawtent dug out from deep within the gunt folds. And don't worry, if little Ralphie gets them removed from Odysee, they will always been accessible through the direct lbry link.
> 
> First show after getting out of jail:
> 
> ...


I'm gonna pull a butters here I forgot the exact quote but... "This is like finding Vivaldi's lost works."


----------



## ClipBitch (May 25, 2021)

I'm surprised ralph doesn't sell packaged archives of his old streams. It's basically free money. Fans would like to review his history, and aylogs would like new material.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (May 25, 2021)

ClipBitch said:


> I'm surprised ralph doesn't sell packaged archives of his old streams. It's basically free money. Fans would like to review his history, and aylogs would like new material.


Uh, isn't this literally what's happening with Killstream dot tv and the app?


----------



## Arthur Morgan (May 27, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Uh, isn't this literally what's happening with Killstream dot tv and the app?


From what I've seen on the site that seems to be the idea, but I have no interest in signing up for a subscription where the only way to cancel it is to call a number between certain times.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jun 2, 2021)

Court of the Crimson Cuck said:


> Anyone got the episode with StoneToss as a guest?


i really would like if someone miraculously has warski live episode 21 with anthony cumia. if you have it DM me, give me a link, or upload it and linky me. thanks.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jun 2, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Got some pay walled cawtent dug out from deep within the gunt folds. And don't worry, if little Ralphie gets them removed from Odysee, they will always been accessible through the direct lbry link.
> 
> New Year's Eve, 2014, GamerGate Celebration!
> 
> ...


stream notes first 20 mins: totally not made up story - as a teen ralph says he could do the macho man randy savage voice perfectly. gunt also claims to be a fan of craft beer and was into drinking boxed wine as a 12 year old. claims that the boxed wine probably destroyed his liver and that boxed wine tastes like "candy". ralph says he is drinking sierra nevada pale ale and he says it is probably the best "regular beer." ralph went on stream with vee earlier in the day, the same day, on new year's eve. king of pol in 2014 was a joke to these people, and still is a joke to many if not more people to this day in 2021. ralph says, "fuck sarah butts", whoever that is. mundane matt is in chat. ralph asks him to hop in the call. niko or neko or nico is a bitch and fucked up gamergate. from the beginnings of /v/ and they blamed neko for some shit he didn't do on the board he mods. ralph is mad that mundane matt has not added gunt on playstation network. 3 weeks later and still not friends on PSN. they don't need matt but come in anyway ralph says. they want to know what happened to King of Pol? they said he is probably not listening to the stream ( but he probably was). so many autistic /no-name weebs on this stream. they all sound drunk. rogue star, ebola chan, and a bunch of other fuckers...butter? brooke? dee aka annie? adrien? no clue who these schmucks are.
after 25 minute mark: -young stupid drunk girl on stream claims that ralph is a "hothead of gamer gate" and then they don't really talk about any other hotheads of note. -40 woks or 40walks or 40blogs or 40dogs just unfollowed ralph on twitter. mistake to unfollow ralph on the drunk stream. he doesn't really care though he says. LOL. He doesn't care he says lmao.  -He then talks passive aggressively about whatever dumbass account unfollowed Ralph while Ralph is LIVE on a drunk stream that he just woke up for but is drunk for it. He was on a vee stream earlier and slept until the start of this stream but he is drunk now for this hour long stream.  -ralph says he gets paid a quarter of a dollar every time you search for his site with google he says. (mental note- does ralph still have this financial agreement with google 6.5 years later? hmmm. idk. maybe i will look into that.) he says the website game is not lucrative... uhh ya ok ralph. websites never make money.  -humble brag/flex -ralph was on a sargon stream on christmas eve 2014. . everyone's favorite guy carl. sargon of akkad. did you know that don sargoon was on joe rogen one time? (mental note-i think i once saw sam hyde hint at sargon being a piece of shit and that his soft spoken voice is a form of hypnotism. he alluded to gamer gate and sam is jealous of every person ever to go on rogen because they went on rogen.)  -ralph says he doesnt remember the stream with sargon (drunk). he then goes on to recall stuff from the stream. apparently sargon asked ralph why he has all these people on twitter blocked. he doesnt remember what happened. he doesn't know what happened. he unblocked all those people though. they bring up ED, Encyclopediae Dramatica.  -some cunt that deserves to be taken off air, sarah butts, deserves to be called a cunt by ralph he says -only 72 people watching the stream 39 minutes in. current day flamenco numbers. bone zone kyler would kill for 72 people on his IRL screams. -david pacman/pakman? has made a lot of money off gamer gate because of his views bc "you make your money on youtube" according to ralph -ralph exposed arthur chu as a rape apologist they claim -arthur chu witnessed a rape, did not report it, then played victim they say -some guy pipes in with a shitty jesse ventura voice impression -ralph mumbles out of nowhere, "i ain't gonna bitch out, i don't give a fuck what." - wrestling talk. ralph says he could talk about raw for at least an hour. -more jesse ventura impressions and some chinese australian chang is interacting -really bad jesse ventura -they ask that chick brooke what she is doing and she says she is currently looking up some things on google. like huhwhat?  -some other chick says she is all about dank memes -brooke is a co-host. ralph is a co-host. ebola chan is a co-host. ralph says they will just do whatever. -some top search result you had to scroll down for is a glory hole dog  ralph threatens dumb chick trying to show some glory hole dog that if he gets banned he will do something vague. -some other chick says she wants the dank memes -more annoying rambling asian -ralph loves hilarious video.

still 14 minutes left but i am done listening to this dog shit drunken nonsense


----------

